# Any experience with Malarkey shingles



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i'd go look at them all. i'm also doing a roof on my house and did just that. my favorite of the 30yr shingle was the certainteed landmark. any reason? nope, just cosmetic. malarkey and corning were a close second with their version of the same shingle. i just liked the certainteed color more, they also appeared thicker. our local roofing outfit is called woodfeathers and they have big displays set up so you can view everything, if there is a similar store in your town i'd go pay a visit. every single quality roofer i spoke with told me the same thing. it's all in the quality of installation. if you don't cut corners, any of the major brands will work.


----------



## Lizybizy (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I actually did check them out . I think what I'm asking is am I going to be reroofing in 10 years if I go with the economical "Highlander" shingle by Malarkey or can I expect a good quality shingle at a reasonable price. I have not heard anyone mention using this particular shingle which leaves me a little leary.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

there's one malarkey shingle that i really liked. it was on sale for $58/sq and looked a lot like the certainteed landmark or corning oakridge, is that the highlander? i think it was but can't swear to it

it's all in the install though. in my roofing thread there is a near failed pabco roof that's maybe 10 years old. the install was a total hack and thus the reason i have to replace a roof that only lived a third of what it should have.


----------

